# Shack Herf?



## Da Klugs

I have this place that might be a nice herfin location. It's located near the Cedar Point Amusement park here in Ohio on Johnsons Island. (There's a causeway so you can drive there).

Willing to play host and overnight guests welcome.

Just puttin this out there to see if anyone is interested and if so we can pick some potential dates.


----------



## Jeff

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

I'd love to come. Most weekends work for me this summer. I'll bring a few boxes of beer.


----------



## eef

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

SOunds like a blast. I just can't afford airfare and don't have a car I would trust to drive so far. SOmeday though, I would really like to meet you guys over there.
-eef


----------



## LastClick

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

Sounds great Dave, If I lived closer to Ohio, I'd be there!!

Post some pic's when it's all said and done.


----------



## floydp

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

We been wanting to go to Cedar Point Dave,and a herf on top of it would be awesome. Did you have any tentative dates in mind????


----------



## RPB67

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

Sounds like a ball. To Bad I live so far away.


----------



## icehog3

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

Yeah, you could bring your Monte 4s.


----------



## icehog3

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

Hey Dave, how far are you from Cincinnati? I have to drive there something later this spring/summer to pick up a pinball machine, if you are close maybe I could coordinate my drive....Tom.


----------



## rumballs

*Re: The Shack Herf?*



icehog3 said:


> Yeah, you could bring your Monte 4s.


:r:r


----------



## goose925

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

Hey, I might be able to come as well

Heck, by then,I might not be such a big Noob!


----------



## DAFU

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

:z ................you can count on a carload from Cincinnati!!!!

From what I hear Dave has quite a place right on the lake. I know some of you fellow _Gorillas_ and _Chimps_ would like to hook up for a little road trip. Lets get it on!!!! :r


----------



## hollywood

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

I think I could convince the wife to go on a weekend excursion up that way. If she won;t go, i'll make the trip myself.

As you get a closer idea of dates, let me know, as advance notice is a definate requirement for work.


----------



## Ms. Floydp

*Re: The Shack Herf?*



floydp said:


> We been wanting to go to Cedar Point Dave,and a herf on top of it would be awesome. Did you have any tentative dates in mind????


Frank forgot to say, just send us the tickets and we're on our way...LOL.. seriously though, we'd love to come. Cedar Points has the #1 roller coaster and I WANT TO RIDE!!! Get some dates together and we'll see if we can make it then or not. We'd have to see how far it is to drive there. They also have some inclusive resorts right there but since we have our vacation in Oklahoma this year, we probably can't afford that. Tell me what's close and I'll look up some hotels. I know we probably don't want to be too close to Cedar Point, the hotels are probably pretty expensive there.


----------



## DAFU

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

TOP _for all the slackers!!!_ 
Need to hear from some more Midwest BOTLs!!! 
This is bound to be the HERF event of the year!!!! :r


----------



## Da Klugs

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

Couple things.

"The shack" has 5 bedrooms plus a loft that sleeps 6. So if there is interest plenty of room for fellow herfers to stay and we would be offended if you didn't stay with us. There are plenty of hotels in the area if you feel weird about staying with some person you met on the internet.

If you want to go to Cedar point or to Putt n Bay for the day it's easy to get to from the shack. About a 5 min boat ride to Cedar point or a 5 min car ride to the ferry to Putt n bay.

"The Shack" is not too fancy, but many have said it's a great place to chill and have some fun. Got a few jet skis floating behind the house, a nice beach and a couple of golf carts to run around the island on.

Thinking late July or early August.

Anita has promised to "wear leather" the whole weekend and what's not to like about that.


----------



## filly

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

Man, I haven't been to Cedar Point in YEARS. I loved riding those rollercoasters that raced each other. Very cool. But I thought the rollercoaster to ride was The Beast at Kings Island. I'd love to get back that way and ride that coaster again. I think I was about 10 when I road that for the first time and I was so scared I blanked it out of my memory! lol Wish I could come for your herf. Haven't been back home in several years now.


----------



## DAFU

*Re: The Shack Herf?*



Da Klugs said:


> Couple things.
> 
> "The shack" has 5 bedrooms plus a loft that sleeps 6. So if there is interest plenty of room for fellow herfers to stay and we would be offended if you didn't stay with us. There are plenty of hotels in the area if you feel weird about staying with some person you met on the internet.
> 
> If you want to go to Cedar point or to Putt n Bay for the day it's easy to get to from the shack. About a 5 min boat ride to Cedar point or a 5 min car ride to the ferry to Putt n bay.
> 
> "The Shack" is not too fancy, but many have said it's a great place to chill and have some fun. Got a few jet skis floating behind the house, a nice beach and a couple of golf carts to run around the island on.
> 
> Thinking late July or early August.
> 
> Anita has promised to "wear leather" the whole weekend and what's not to like about that.



We need to get together for this one fellas!!!! :z

If Dave is half as generous a host, as he is a BOTL here at Club Stogie this is a no-brainer!!!  
OHIO, INDIANA, ILLINOIS, MICHIGAN, PENNSYLVANIA, lets see some support here!!!!


----------



## MocoBird

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

The bigger question here is.........will your humi from the office be there? 

Only.................
35 hours, 2 minutes and 2292.70 miles from Cedar Point, OH ! :r


----------



## DonJefe

*Re: The Shack Herf?*



DAFU said:


> We need to get together for this one fellas!!!! :z
> 
> If Dave is half as generous a host, as he is a BOTL here at Club Stogie this is a no-brainer!!!
> OHIO, INDIANA, ILLINOIS, MICHIGAN, PENNSYLVANIA, lets see some support here!!!!


You forgot *KENTUCKY*!! We need a definite date, because I don't want to miss this one!!


----------



## Ms. Floydp

*Re: The Shack Herf?*



Da Klugs said:


> Anita has promised to "wear leather" the whole weekend and *what's not to like about that*.


There's ALOT to not like about that!!!! :r :r It's not nice to scare people away like that. LOLOL..that's was too funny though! Maybe I'll have to bring my whip...hmmmmmm... now that might be interesting..LOL

Hopefully we'll be able to make it... I need to look it up and see how far it is and how long of a drive it'll be.


----------



## SeanGAR

*Re: The Shack Herf?*



Da Klugs said:


> Thinking late July or early August.


Dang, I just realized I'm only an 8 or so hour drive away. I may be heading to Nova Scotia round that time ..... depending on the date I may be able to hit it.


----------



## Da Klugs

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

Hey the point would be for people to come. Narrowing it down on dates... how about late July? What do your schedules look like? I'm a bum so my schedule is flexible.


----------



## TShailer

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

Only 1,300 miles. My wife and I have been talking about the rollercoasters at Cedar Point for the last 9 years. Doubt I could win the "coming from furthest away" award, but we might just try.


----------



## hollywood

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

Either late July or early August would be great! Lets me recover just long enough from the SoCal Herf at Poker's place! I am not going to miss this one even if So Cal falls through!! Just too Close not to drive up!


----------



## coppertop

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

I would love to make it up there. But the end of July is really busy. But between 6 Aug and 14 Aug I'm not busy..LOL, j/k I wouldn't ask to change the date for me. Maybe I can make it up some other time.


----------



## BMLawler

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

I might be able to make a drive...

Start: Springfield, Illinois, United States 
End: Sandusky, Ohio, United States 
Total Distance: 464.2 Miles 
Estimated Total Time: 6 hours, 41 minutes


----------



## Jeff

*Re: The Shack Herf?*



Da Klugs said:


> Hey the point would be for people to come. Narrowing it down on dates... how about late July? What do your schedules look like? I'm a bum so my schedule is flexible.


You're not a bum Dave, just a man of leisure.  Late July sounds like a great time frame.


----------



## Ms. Floydp

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

Total Est. Time: 7 hours, 35 minutes Total Est. Distance: 452.65 miles

The later the better for us... we have to recover from vacation. It's not near as far as we thought it was.


----------



## DAFU

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

Well in the interest of nailing down a date in the near future..........how about July 22 - 24, July 29 - 31, Aug. 5 - 7, or Aug.12 - 14????
Maybe Klugs could set up a poll as to which dates would be most doable?????
I could probably get away any of those weekends, but would need to know by June 10 for the dates in July.
May be thumbin' up north I-75........if anyones goin' that way!!! :z


----------



## hollywood

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

Just did a bit of research on Johnsons island, and I can't wait to come! What a cool place to have a home. So much history and interesting lore!! Heard any of those Confederate ghosts Dave?


----------



## dadof3illinois

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

Dave,

This one is close, I would love to come but doubt I can without the family in tow this time.

Maybe I could tell her it's a fishing trip to Lake Erie!!!


----------



## Jeff

*Re: The Shack Herf?*



dadof3illinois said:


> This one is close, I would love to come but doubt I can without the family in tow this time.
> 
> Maybe I could tell her it's a fishing trip to Lake Erie!!!


Tell them its a business trip...


----------



## DAFU

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

 How about our Chicago and Detroit area BOTL?????.............:z

*Chicago to Sandusky Ohio:*
Total Est. Time: 4 hours, 29 minutes Total Est. Distance: 289.51 miles

*Detroit to Sandusky Ohio*
Total Est. Time: 1 hour, 54 minutes Total Est. Distance: 115.65 miles


----------



## SeanGAR

*Re: The Shack Herf?*



DAFU said:


> Well in the interest of nailing down a date in the near future..........how about July 22 - 24, July 29 - 31, Aug. 5 - 7, or Aug.12 - 14????
> Maybe Klugs could set up a poll as to which dates would be most doable?????
> I could probably get away any of those weekends, but would need to know by June 10 for the dates in July.
> May be thumbin' up north I-75........if anyones goin' that way!!! :z


Of those dates, the Jul 29-31 or 12-14 are the best for me, I can head there on the way to or from NS.


----------



## dadof3illinois

*Re: The Shack Herf?*



Jeff said:


> Tell them its a business trip...


I wish there were a fabrication shop there I could visit and do a quality control check on. That way it would be a business trip. 
But we don't use anyone in Ohio..... :c


----------



## Jeff

*Re: The Shack Herf?*



dadof3illinois said:


> I wish there were a fabrication shop there I could visit and do a quality control check on. That way it would be a business trip.
> But we don't use anyone in Ohio..... :c


Reconnaissance mission? Exploratory trip?  ...Honey, please can I go to the shack herf???  

I havn't asked my wife yet, so I'm in the same boat. hehe


----------



## DAFU

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

:z 
....................or Pittsburg?????

*Pittsburg to Sandusky*
Total Est. Time: 2 hours, 58 minutes Total Est. Distance: 181.58 miles


----------



## Ms. Floydp

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

Just thought I'd bump this thing back to the front!


----------



## altbier

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

Sounds cool I need to make a trip to Ohio to see my friends new baby, even better excuse now to make the 9 hour dirve!


----------



## Da Klugs

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

July 29-31 seems to fit best with our schedule.

I'll noodle on the details and post something formal by Monday night.

First come first serve on lodging. PM.


----------



## DAFU

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

HA HA!!! Looks like I'm first.................. :r

However I can bring a sleeping bag and tent if we get enough BOTL to fill up the "shack"!


----------



## Jeff

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

Need lodging, but can bring a sleeping bag as well. PM sent Dave.


----------



## Da Klugs

*Re: The Shack Herf?*



Jeff said:


> Need lodging, but can bring a sleeping bag as well. PM sent Dave.


Jeff the end of the pier is an awsome place to camp out. Plenty of beds inside though.


----------



## Da Klugs

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

From the end of the pier heres the view


----------



## DonJefe

*Re: The Shack Herf?*



Da Klugs said:


> July 29-31 seems to fit best with our schedule.
> 
> I'll noodle on the details and post something formal by Monday night.
> 
> First come first serve on lodging. PM.


Count me in!


----------



## Da Klugs

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

So far:

Dafu
Jeff
DonJefe

Heres the beach in front of the house. Nice place for a fire and herfin in the evening.


----------



## DonJefe

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

Is this Club Stogie thing only or can I bring my non member wife?


----------



## Da Klugs

*Re: The Shack Herf?*



DonJefe said:


> Is this Club Stogie thing only or can I bring my *non member wife*?


Soo sorry to hear about her adversion. Probably explains the amount of time you spend on the board.  Of course she would be welcome.

Lots of stuff for her to do. :r


----------



## DonJefe

*Re: The Shack Herf?*



Da Klugs said:


> Soo sorry to hear about her adversion. Probably explains the amount of time you spend on the board.  Of course she would be welcome.


 :r Walked right into that one, didn't I?


----------



## Da Klugs

*Re: The Shack Herf?*



DonJefe said:


> :r Walked right into that one, didn't I?


Yup. Sorry couldn't resist. She is more than welcome. Lots of chillin space. The living room would be non-smoking (like the rest of the house).


----------



## Ms. Floydp

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

Now that's my kind of shack!!! LOL


----------



## LiteHedded

*Re: The Shack Herf?*



Da Klugs said:


> Soo sorry to hear about her adversion. Probably explains the amount of time you spend on the board.  Of course she would be welcome.
> 
> Lots of stuff for her to do.


 :r
I was drinking a soda and I laughed so hard at this it came out of my nose
the kitchen!


----------



## floydp

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

We're a ready fer a herf dudes!

I'm the 4th one from the left.


----------



## floydp

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

Can we bring old Duke??


----------



## SeanGAR

*Re: The Shack Herf?*



floydp said:


> Can we bring old Duke??


Y'all ain't leaving me home.


----------



## Ms. Floydp

*Re: The Shack Herf?*



SeanGAR said:


> Y'all ain't leaving me home.


 :r :r You guys are just plain nuts!!


----------



## Egoist

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

I am in. Let's get some dates set and I will be there!!


----------



## Egoist

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

I will pick up DonJefe if he is really going. Those dates look fine to me.


----------



## floydp

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

Hey Dave is the lake big enough fer my boat?


----------



## floydp

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

Reckon ya could run extension cord fer the electricity?


----------



## Ms. Floydp

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

I just can't wait to be sitting around and listening to Dave and Sean going back and forth about what they like most in their cigars... LOL..


----------



## Jeff

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

Anyone passing near State College on their way up to the Shack? Looking to carpool if anyone is interested.


----------



## DonJefe

*Re: The Shack Herf?*



Egoist said:


> I will pick up DonJefe if he is really going. Those dates look fine to me.


Already have the time off at work!!


----------



## Ms. Floydp

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

This is going to be a blast!! Dave, what can we bring? Gonna pick up a couple of bottles of wine if anyone has any suggestions or preferences. I don't, as long as it's not dry. I think wine has become my favorite drink while smoking a good cigar, as long as it's not a Pinot anyway.. or maybe just the Pinot I had.


----------



## Jeff

*Re: The Shack Herf?*



Ms. Floydp said:


> This is going to be a blast!! Dave, what can we bring?


Good question Anita. So Dave, what would you like your guests to bring? I'm going to bring a case of brew. Probably Yuengling Lager. Hope no one objects.


----------



## DAFU

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

I could probably cook up some "Egg McMuffins" for everyone Sat. morning.
:bx ............That is, if I'll have access to the kitchen!

Anyone passing thru Cincy on their way???? :z


----------



## DonJefe

*Re: The Shack Herf?*



DAFU said:


> *I could probably cook up some "Egg McMuffins" for everyone Sat. morning.* :bx ............That is, if I'll have access to the kitchen!
> 
> Anyone passing thru Cincy on their way???? :z


I'll bring my coffee roaster and roast up some fresh beans!!


----------



## floydp

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

Yeah fresh beans.. Woooooooooo Hoooooooo


----------



## horrorview

*Re: The Shack Herf?*



icehog3 said:


> Yeah, you could bring your Monte 4s.


ROFLMAO :r

Tom you evil bastahd!! :r


----------



## Da Klugs

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

Davidoffs from the mid to early 80's are the typical things guest bring.

:r

We're happy if people don't take the towels. :r


----------



## DonJefe

*Re: The Shack Herf?*



Da Klugs said:


> Davidoffs from the mid to early 80's are the typical things guest bring.
> 
> :r
> 
> We're happy if people don't take the towels. :r


Boy, did you invite the wrong crowd this time! I thought that was what you were handing out for breakfast on Sunday morning?!


----------



## floydp

*Re: The Shack Herf?*



Da Klugs said:


> Davidoffs from the mid to early 80's are the typical things guest bring.
> 
> :r
> 
> We're happy if people don't take the towels. :r


You have towels?


----------



## SeanGAR

*Re: The Shack Herf?*



Da Klugs said:


> Davidoffs from the mid to early 80's are the typical things guest bring.


You're in luck.

There is a family of Davidoffs living in a singlewide up in the woods .. I got their name from a friend in Social Services. I dropped by tonight and they are fine with me bringing up their 16 and 14 year old boys. In fact they said you can keep them as long as you like. Possum huntin' good up there?


----------



## galaga

*Re: The Shack Herf?*



SeanGAR said:


> You're in luck.
> 
> There is a family of Davidoffs living in a singlewide up in the woods .. I got their name from a friend in Social Services. I dropped by tonight and they are fine with me bringing up their 16 and 14 year old boys. In fact they said you can keep them as long as you like. Possum huntin' good up there?


:r 
Is that the West Virginia Davdoffs? OOOOOOOOO........


----------



## Ms. Floydp

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

LOL.. you're not their grandpa/uncle are ya???


----------



## floydp

*Re: The Shack Herf?*



SeanGAR said:


> You're in luck.
> 
> There is a family of Davidoffs living in a singlewide up in the woods .. I got their name from a friend in Social Services. I dropped by tonight and they are fine with me bringing up their 16 and 14 year old boys. In fact they said you can keep them as long as you like. Possum huntin' good up there?


They bringing thar banjo's Sean??


----------



## icehog3

*Re: The Shack Herf?*



floydp said:


> They bringing thar banjo's Sean??


They're bringing both Frank...their banjos, AND their teeth.....


----------



## floydp

*Re: The Shack Herf?*



icehog3 said:


> They're bringing both Frank...their banjos, AND their teeth.....


I wonder if their better at playing the banjo with teeth in or out?


----------



## icehog3

*Re: The Shack Herf?*



floydp said:


> I wonder if their better at playing the banjo with teeth in or out?


They have lots of toothless talents Frank....but you are bringing Anita, so you'll never know.... :r


----------



## floydp

*Re: The Shack Herf?*



icehog3 said:


> They have lots of toothless talents Frank....but you are bringing Anita, so you'll never know.... :r


 u now thats a bit disgusting.. :r


----------



## Da Klugs

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

68 degrees. Slight breeze. Nice fire on the beach. Just finished a nice HDM petite robusto. Been drinking for a few hours (8). Just a nice chillin day at the lake. Kids just gave me a Greycliff Crystal for fathers day. Trying to decide if "tonights the night".


----------



## Ms. Floydp

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

man, that sure sounds nice. What are ya drinking?

Frank and I just came in from smoking an ERDM Robusto that's been in our humi for about a year and it sure was a great cigar! I don't know what it is with the ERDM's but we sure do like them alot!

I'm not sure what a Greycliff Crystal is...cigar dummy here.


----------



## OldDog

*Re: The Shack Herf?*



[COLOR=Wheat said:


> I'm not sure what a Greycliff Crystal is...cigar dummy here.[/COLOR]


It's one of Dave's top 3 favorite Doms. Made in Nassau bahamas.

Cheap bourbon and sprite. MMMMM.


----------



## Ms. Floydp

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

looked it up in the CI magazine... no wonder I don't know what it is.. LOL


----------



## icehog3

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

Dave, looks like I have clearance from Mission Control if there is room at the Shack for an XL Hog....


----------



## Ms. Floydp

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

You just make sure you keeps your paws off of Frank!! LOL


----------



## Da Klugs

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

Sounds Good.

I'll get organized about this next week.

Looks like we have about 10-12 coming.

If you want to play on Maquest... 3146 S. Memorial Shoreway, Marblehead, OH


----------



## floydp

*Re: The Shack Herf?*



icehog3 said:


> Dave, looks like I have clearance from Mission Control if there is room at the Shack for an XL Hog....


Oh boy a big husky devil at the Herf..


----------



## icehog3

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

: End at 3146 S Memorial Shoreway Dr
Marblehead, OH 43440-2358, US Map

Total Est. Time: 5 hours, 22 minutes Total Est. Distance: 318.42 miles

5 1/2 hours??? Not the way I drive!! :z :r


----------



## Ms. Floydp

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

What is everyone's ETA? Dave, when are you expecting all these gorilla's and they're better halves going to start arriving?


----------



## DonJefe

*Re: The Shack Herf?*



Ms. Floydp said:


> What is everyone's ETA? Dave, when are you expecting all these gorilla's and they're better halves going to start arriving?


I'm leaving tomorrow!


----------



## Jeff

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

*Total Est. Time:* 5 hours, 15 minutes *Total Est. Distance:* 306.31 miles

Dave, when do you expect people to start arriving?


----------



## Da Klugs

*Re: The Shack Herf?*



DonJefe said:


> I'm leaving tomorrow!


Are you crawling there? :r

General Information:

Shack is open for Club Stogie Herfers as of Thursday night.

You can come whenever you want T-F-S-S

I'm kicking anyone still there out on Sunday evening unless you really want to stay longer and then chores will be assigned.

Three couples are coming and have dibs on bedrooms. That leaves the bunk room and loft each of which sleep 4.

The rest is up to what people want to do. Depending upon when people arrive will dictate the agenda.

Generally we hang out on the pier/Beach. Drink, smoke, drive jet skis, eat, take boat rides, drive the golf carts around the island, smoke and drink some more, nap, play cornhole, etc.

Figured we would have a barbecue on Saturday. Havn't decided if I have the jam for it might get a caterer. We can take folks over to Cedar Point if anyone wants to go, go to putt-n-bay whatever strikes folks fancy.

IN CS terms:

Thursday - The Pre Pre herf

Friday - Pre Herf

Saturday - Herf

Sunday - Post Herf


----------



## Ms. Floydp

*Re: The Shack Herf?*



Da Klugs said:


> Are you crawling there? :r
> 
> General Information:
> 
> Shack is open for Club Stogie Herfers as of Thursday night.
> 
> You can come whenever you want T-F-S-S
> 
> I'm kicking anyone still there out on Sunday evening unless you really want to stay longer and then chores will be assigned.
> 
> Three couples are coming and have dibs on bedrooms. That leaves the bunk room and loft each of which sleep 4.
> 
> The rest is up to what people want to do. Depending upon when people arrive will dictate the agenda.
> 
> Generally we hang out on the pier/Beach. Drink, smoke, drive jet skis, eat, take boat rides, drive the golf carts around the island, smoke and drink some more, nap, *play cornhole*,  etc.
> 
> Figured we would have a barbecue on Saturday. Havn't decided if I have the jam for it might get a caterer. We can take folks over to Cedar Point if anyone wants to go, go to putt-n-bay whatever strikes folks fancy.
> 
> IN CS terms:
> 
> Thursday - The Pre Pre herf
> 
> Friday - Pre Herf
> 
> Saturday - Herf
> 
> Sunday - Post Herf


Beavis and Butthead are coming too??? LOLOL

Just exactly what is that?? Looks like I'll have to bring my whip to keep Tom away from Frank.. :r :r Maybe I'll bring an extra for Tom's wife!!

We may be able to leave Thursday evening. Don't want to have to wake you up in the middle of the night though..


----------



## floydp

*Re: The Shack Herf?*



Ms. Floydp said:


> Beavis and Butthead are coming too??? LOLOL
> 
> Just exactly what is that?? Looks like I'll have to bring my whip to keep Tom away from Frank.. :r :r Maybe I'll bring an extra for Tom's wife!!
> 
> We may be able to leave Thursday evening. Don't want to have to wake you up in the middle of the night though..


You know Dave never sleeps..


----------



## altbier

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

LOL, somehow I messed this up, it is this weekend? I thought it was in July?

You all, or ya'll have fun!


----------



## Jeff

*Re: The Shack Herf?*



floydp said:


> You know Dave never sleeps..


If you hear, _"I am the great Cornholio. I have no bungholio"_, in the middle of the night. Watch out. :al


----------



## floydp

*Re: The Shack Herf?*



altbier said:


> LOL, somehow I messed this up, it is this weekend? I thought it was in July?
> 
> You all, or ya'll have fun!


Your right George, it is July, just gittin a bit yancy about it.. :r


----------



## floydp

*Re: The Shack Herf?*



Jeff said:


> If you hear, _"I am the great Cornholio. I have no bungholio"_, in the middle of the night. Watch out. :al


Alright wheres my old rusty chasity belt..


----------



## altbier

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

OK, if it is the last weekend in July, I am probably there. I have proven that we can make a living without shooting so many weddings so I am going to enjoy my first summer of freedom dammit!


----------



## altbier

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

PS, what type beer would be requested? I need to brew it this week, if it is to be ready for this herf


----------



## floydp

*Re: The Shack Herf?*



altbier said:


> OK, if it is the last weekend in July, I am probably there. I have proven that we can make a living without shooting so many weddings so I am going to enjoy my first summer of freedom dammit!


Awesome George we miss ya...


----------



## floydp

*Re: The Shack Herf?*



altbier said:


> PS, what type beer would be requested? I need to brew it this week, if it is to be ready for this herf


Something that tastes like Legends Lager, man I liked that at the Herf back in March...


----------



## hollywood

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

Hey,

Is there still room at this shindig for the resident Jerk!?! Looks like my calendar has cleared up completely for the next several weeks, so i'm going to try to make it up if that's cool! I don't care if I have to bring a damn tent to sleep in either! Of course if the wife goes; she'll have to have a dang hotel. She's got to have her king size bed and she is deathly afraid of staying with strangers. I told her she should suck it up! Hell, I stay with strange people every damn time we visit her family in Tennessee!! :r She didn't really think that was funny for some reason!?

Anywho, hope to make it. Looking forward still to smokin' with some great folks from here at CS!


----------



## floydp

*Re: The Shack Herf?*



hollywood said:


> Hey,
> 
> Is there still room at this shindig for the resident Jerk!?! Looks like my calendar has cleared up completely for the next several weeks, so i'm going to try to make it up if that's cool! I don't care if I have to bring a damn tent to sleep in either! Of course if the wife goes; she'll have to have a dang hotel. She's got to have her king size bed and she is deathly afraid of staying with strangers. I told her she should suck it up! Hell, I stay with strange people every damn time we visit her family in Tennessee!! :r She didn't really think that was funny for some reason!?
> 
> Anywho, hope to make it. Looking forward still to smokin' with some great folks from here at CS!


You haven't seen strange till ya go to Okie... :r


----------



## DonJefe

*Re: The Shack Herf?*



floydp said:


> You haven't seen strange till ya go to Okie... :r


Klugs has to pay for strange I hear!  :r


----------



## hollywood

*Re: The Shack Herf?*



> End at 3146 S Memorial Shoreway Dr
> Marblehead, OH 43440-2358, US Map


Total Est. Time: 10 hours, 40 minutes

Guess I better take my donut!! Bett I can make it in less than 8!!! :r


----------



## hollywood

*Re: The Shack Herf?*



DonJefe said:


> Klugs has to pay for strange I hear!  :r


Bet he wouldn't pay for the _strange_ on my in-laws side of the house!?! :r


----------



## DonJefe

*Re: The Shack Herf?*



hollywood said:


> Bet he wouldn't pay for the _strange_ on my in-laws side of the house!?! :r


You haven't met Klugsy have you? :r Just kidding Klugsy, you know I'm your #1 fan!!! Glad you're going to make it Dave, look forward to meeting you.


----------



## Da Klugs

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

Kewl. I'm too tired to be creative or even add up who's coming.

Tomorrow some lists and such.


----------



## altbier

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

Since the heat is killing all my brain cells and I am not thinking correctly this week, i want to be sure the date is July 29th-31.

I am assuming not a good place for kids or are kids welcome?

My wife and I will be there. Cheers!


----------



## Da Klugs

*Re: The Shack Herf?*



altbier said:


> Since the heat is killing all my brain cells and I am not thinking correctly this week, i want to be sure the date is July 29th-31.
> 
> I am assuming not a good place for kids or are kids welcome?
> 
> My wife and I will be there. Cheers!


Normally yes. For this get together probably not due to space considerations.


----------



## icehog3

*Re: The Shack Herf?*



Da Klugs said:


> nap, play cornhole, etc.


I need Piccata for my bunghole....Fire! Fire! Fire!!


----------



## altbier

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

So should we Virginians that are going meet up in staunton and caravan up there? Just a thought!

If my wife bails on me, I may hitch a ride if someone is up for riding with a beer drinking cigar smoking shy kind of guy that doesnt talk much......


----------



## hollywood

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

Wish I was coming that way 'cause that sounds an awful lot like me ... sometimes. I still can't believe the wife wants to go with me. Of course she is still ultra-paranoid about stranger met on the web. She calmed a bit after seeing so many pics from the recent herf everybody's been having.

I think we'll be staying up in Port Clinton or over in Sandusky. Any suggestions on places to stay Dave? Vertainly doesn't have to be the Hyatt Regency or anything. We'll probably make a weekend trip out of it.


----------



## Ms. Floydp

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

I'm not sure when we're leaving.. we're looking at leaving Thursday afternoon, evening. Sunday is our return plans.. we don't smoke in our car so we'll stop for an occasional stogie.


----------



## altbier

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

we are going to leave on thursday as well. lets caravan!


----------



## Da Klugs

*Re: The Shack Herf?*



Ms. Floydp said:


> I'm not sure when we're leaving.. we're looking at leaving Thursday afternoon, evening. Sunday is our return plans.. we don't smoke in our car so we'll stop for an occasional stogie.


Anita, can I make a list of chores for Frank?

Time to get organized on this. The weather is a big variable. If it rains we herf in the barn. (Big 50x30 garage, concrete floor) and or travel to the local sports bar.

Thursday night arrivals are welcome. If you guys want to visit Cedar Point I can drive you over there in the boat on Friday morning.

*Accomodations:*

Couples who committed first have bedrooms:

FloydP's
Seangar's
Jeff's

Any other couples needing rooms:

Frontwaters, Marblehead, OH - Closest
Marblehead Inn, Marblehead, OH - 3 miles away
Days Inn - Port Clinton - 8 miles away

Single Guys

The bunk room has two bunks and a pull out = 5
The loft has 2 singles and 2 of those couch bed things (not the pull out kind) = 4

My rough headcount says there might be a room for the Hollywoods but we need to firm up who is actually coming.

*There are hang out things to do on the island:*

Tube/water ski
Jet ski
Golf Cart 
Scooters
Lose to me in corn toss
Search the civial war prison area for those rumoured buried 1800's cubans

After dark = Beach fire's

*I'm easy and spoiled by the surroundings so if you folks want to wander individually or as a group there are many options:*

Local Winery and restaurant - Mon ami 
Putt-N-bay - Ferry ride. Historic and has about 50 bars very unique and cool.
Cedar Point - Worlds # 1 roller coaster amusement park
We are definitely going out for ice cream - Dairy dock

Having never attended a herf much less hosted one please bear with rookie me.

My plan is to have plenty of food and beverage at the shack. If we want to go out somewhere for dinner on Saturday there are a number of options which I should reserve soon. If we stay at the shack my plan is a barbecue.

Local Pizza place is pretty good and delivers. (Otays) Burgers, dogs and Brats are the grill staples. Gonna get a couple of honey baked hams for lunch / snacking. (Maybe 3 cause the hog is coming. Is he cannabalistic?)

Bottom line... Its a nice relaxed place that was built to handle large groups of people. Don't worry about it being too crowded. Unless we have 25+ you end up walking around wondering where everyone is.


----------



## hollywood

*Re: The Shack Herf?*



Da Klugs said:


> My rough headcount says there might be a room for the Hollywoods but we need to firm up who is actually coming.


We are definately coming! I've got the sitters lined up(thank the lord for loving grandparents)! We will probably drive up Thursday night. We will probably have to do the first night in the hotel, due to my wife's unyielding paranoia about strangers!? :r If you have room for us Friday and Saturday, I'm sure after meeting you guys she will change her mind!?!? Let me know. I'll book my room accordingly at the hotel.

Since we have a couple weeks, how about we all come up with some donations for a big raffle draw on Saturday. Doesn't have to be super big stuff, but might make for some added excitement. We don't have time for a pass, but we could either mail 'em too you in advance or bring them with. I'll start with a few 5ers of my favorite Habanos. What ya think?


----------



## icehog3

*Re: The Shack Herf?*



Da Klugs said:


> Gonna get a couple of honey baked hams for lunch / snacking. (Maybe 3 cause the hog is coming. Is he cannabalistic?)


Cannabalistic? Maybe? Picky? Not a chance!

Dave, as long as you don't give me any Cremosas I will be in hog-heaven! I will have my schedule by tomorrow and let you know which days I am coming...thanks for having this!!


----------



## Jeff

*Re: The Shack Herf?*



Klugs said:


> Having never attended a herf much less hosted one please bear with rookie me.


I wouldn't worry about anything Dave. It sounds like everyone is going to have an amazing time!


----------



## Ms. Floydp

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

a raffle is a GREAT idea and I say you just bring the prize to the herf!!

Dave, we want to help out with this by either donating, bringing something, giving you Frank to do chore's.. you just name it!! I still have some cuban's that Frank needs to work for. I'll have to delete pictures from here so I could post some more but that's no biggie.

You're doing a great job Dave!! We really appreciate you having this for all of us!

I'd love to go to Cedar Point.. hopefully Frank will want to go also. It sure sounds like it's going to be a nice relaxing weekend with a bunch of great LOTL's!!


----------



## rumballs

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

Sounds like a blast, wish I could make it.
I'll be at a wedding in NJ that weekend...


----------



## Jeff

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

I don't no what routes you guys will be taking to get to the shack, but if anyone is passing near and wants to carpool, let me know.


----------



## DAFU

*Re: The Shack Herf?*



Ms. Floydp said:


> a raffle is a GREAT idea and I say you just bring the prize to the herf!!
> 
> Dave, we want to help out with this by either donating, bringing something, giving you Frank to do chore's.. you just name it!! I still have some cuban's that Frank needs to work for. I'll have to delete pictures from here so I could post some more but that's no biggie.
> 
> You're doing a great job Dave!! We really appreciate you having this for all of us!
> 
> I'd love to go to Cedar Point.. hopefully Frank will want to go also. It sure sounds like it's going to be a nice relaxing weekend with a bunch of great LOTL's!!


Raffle sounds like a good idea.........and could be used to help Dave out with expenses also. If everyone brings a prize or 2 everyone should win something, and the proceeds could go to Dave towards the cost of entertaining us. :al


----------



## Da Klugs

*Re: The Shack Herf?*



DAFU said:


> Raffle sounds like a good idea.........and could be used to help Dave out with expenses also. If everyone brings a prize or 2 everyone should win something, and the proceeds could go to Dave towards the cost of entertaining us. :al


It's Daves great pleasure to entertain you. Charity starts at home. Thought we could send any $$ to support our favorite addiction... Club Stogie. Maybe we can get those cool icons we really need.


----------



## hollywood

*Re: The Shack Herf?*



Da Klugs said:


> It's Daves great pleasure to entertain you. Charity starts at home. Thought we could send any $$ to support our favorite addiction... Club Stogie. Maybe we can get those cool icons we really need.


Your overly generous, and of course, right on with that suggestion! We can all pitch in the donation prizes and fork over $5-10 for the raffle tickets and have all the dough go to support CS! Great!


----------



## Jeff

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

The Shack Herf hasn't happened yet. 

Does that mean Bill was a figment of our imagination? :r


----------



## altbier

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

Wooo hoo, road trip! :r


----------



## galaga

*Re: The Shack Herf?*



Jeff said:


> The Shack Herf hasn't happened yet.
> 
> Does that mean Bill was a figment of our imagination? :r


Who's Bill, Dave is a fig-ga-ment of our i-ma-gi-nay-tion.


----------



## icehog3

*Re: The Shack Herf?*



Jeff said:


> The Shack Herf hasn't happened yet.
> 
> Does that mean Bill was a figment of our imagination? :r


Please say it's true.....end my nightmares....bring me bacon....please....


----------



## Da Klugs

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

We need at least one pic..


----------



## Lumpold

*Re: The Shack Herf?*

Why is SpongeSean TentPants molesting some bacon?


----------



## icehog3

*Re: The Shack Herf?*



Lumpold said:


> Why is SpongeSean TentPants molesting some bacon?


That's not bacon...That's Bill!!

SeanGar isn't molesting him...he's trying to stop him from eating himself!!


----------



## Lumpold

*Re: The Shack Herf?*



icehog3 said:


> That's not bacon...That's Bill!!
> 
> SeanGar isn't molesting him...he's trying to stop him from eating himself!!


 No, look closely, SpongeSean's SpongeBob T-Shirt is nibbling on Bacon Bill's ear! Perverts I tell ya, PERVERTS!


----------

